# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wierema (Delft)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wierema

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Handellaan, Delft

Adres: Handellaan 108, Delft

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkhandellaan.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wierema*

----------

